
How I stopped loving Angular - igogrek
https://medium.com/@igogrek/how-i-stopped-loving-angular-c2935f7378c4
======
erokar
A thorough review by an experienced Angular developer. After having used
Angular 2/4 in a greenfield project for the last 6 months, I agree with most
of what he says. TypeScript is great, but Angular is sometimes easy, seldom
simple and mostly complected [1].

1\. Simplicity Matters by Rich Hickey:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0)

------
conical
This is the first non-shallow critique of angular delivered from a place of
experience I've seen. After creating 2 medium size production web apps, I
found my self shaking my head in agreement.

If the author reads Hacker News, thanks for the write up.

When Vue gets first class Typescript support, it will get real consideration
for our next app.

------
botskonet
I think Angular 2+ just misunderstands what most applications need or what
most developers want.

Typescript is an amazing tool and will be better once there's even wider
support. Observables are interesting and RX.js has been useful to me. Zones
are interesting but I've not had a real chance to use them.

But, I think putting these and many more concepts together make Angular even
less accessible to a majority of developers. Developers can choose these
components individually and mix and match for the project, but Angular has
made all of these decisions already. That works for some people, but not
enough.

Add to it the extreme confusion over naming and the massive paradigm shift
from AngularJS 1.

I agree that Vue, React, and other libraries do a much better job and aren't
complete packages, you can put together the foundation you need.

